# Quick (<5 mins) poll about games you play and your preference



## nematome (Jan 31, 2013)

Greetings all. I'm taking a graduate class on Games & Learning Design, and I'm doing some research on games that people like to play vs. their MBTI. 

If you'd be kind enough to take this very short poll that asks you what your five favorite games of all time are, your MBTI, and your SAT/GRE scores (if you took either, and only whether your verbal or math score was higher). 

Thanks so much!

http://harvest.cals.ncsu.edu/surveybuilder/form.cfm?testID=15447


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

You do not have permission to perform the requested action


----------



## nematome (Jan 31, 2013)

*Sorry for the bad URL. Please use this one.*

Gaming Preferences (This matches the corrected link in the original post now. Sorry for any confusion or inconvenience!)


----------



## nematome (Jan 31, 2013)

If you'd be so kind as to try again, I would appreciate it! Thanks for letting me know it didn't work.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Done. I'd like to know your results when you are finished (I'd even be willing to proofread the paper if you write one).


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

Ah, that was quick o.o I finished up fast xD I'm curious as to see how the results go and if you notice any trends.


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

That took me all of two seconds haha. I don't have a clue what a GRE is (I'm from England, not sure if that's just an American thing or what?), but the SAT one was easy enough to figure out I guess.
In order, the 5 games I put were:
Kingdom Hearts series
Sly Cooper series
Journey
Pokémon series
Persona series


----------



## SoulShield (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm an INFJ. I'm the sensitive, nice guy type, yet I most prefer fighting games. My verbal skills far outweigh my math skills, but I'm cold and calculating in a game of Tekken. I wonder if there's any meaning in that...
Probably not.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

Man, I felt like such a Valve fanboy answering these questions.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

that was hard. I don't really like games all that much, but it was still hard to narrow it down and pick a top 5.
I'd be interested in seeing your resutls. I added some reasons I like the games in my answers. 

Pixie Hollow - especially the Mahjong-like minigame and the 'dress-up' aspect of putting together outfits, dying clothes

Super Mario Brothers - especially 3 and Mario World 

Enchanted Forest - a memory board-game based on fairy tales. I liked it because it was pretty, and I liked the aspect of watching the other players and gaging which ones they had already seen and when to make my move.

The Logical Journey of the Zoombinies - had many mini-games that were sort of brain-teaser like things, noticing patterns ans stuff. I liked the adorable Zoombini characters and that they had a random name generator (sometimes I would just flip through that and write down all the strange words it made up because I liked doing that myself as well).

Balderdash - I like learning new words, and it's fun to imagine plausible meanings for them.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Done so, my game selections were:
Pokémon
Persona 4
Fable II
Metroid Prime III
Super Smash Bros Brawl


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

I am most definitely into role-playing/psychological/fantasy games. 
1.)Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines: By far the only game I can play many times over and never get tired of doing it. And it's so amazing that people are still making patches for it. 
2.)The Longest Journey/Dreamfall:Very psychological with some futuristic aspects and the rest being totally fantasy. It's such a beautiful and classic game.
3.) Gabriel Knight: The Beast Within: It's by far the most hated of the Gabriel Knight games but is personally my favorite of them all. I still remember when my grandma first bought it for herself when I was a kid. This series personally has defined me as a person and I will always love them.
4.) Fallout 3: I think most of the people here know how awesome this is without having to mention it. 
5.) Ghost Master: One of the two strategic games I actually like (I tend to really hate those types of games) and once again, I can never stop playing. It's cool to be the bad guy scaring people sometimes.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Herp said:


> Man, I felt like such a Valve fanboy answering these questions.


I felt like such a Bethesda fanboy, the hilarious thing is, I don't have a list of favourite games, so my preferences will change very soon


----------



## nematome (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you. If I get enough data to write my paper, I will post a link to it once I get it back. It's an "end-of-project" paper, so it won't be until the end of April until I turn it in. Thanks so much for taking the survey! I appreciate you!


----------



## nematome (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you, *tanstaafl28*. If I get enough data to write my paper, I will post a link to it once I get it back. It's an "end-of-project" paper, so it won't be until the end of April until I turn it in. Thanks so much for taking the survey! I appreciate you!

And thanks for your offer to proofread. Ironically, I am a technical editor for a living, but by being one I know that an extra pair of eyes is _always _a good thing!


----------

